# Pics of my new true fit premiere!



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got this yesterday and have had requests for pics, so here ya go! I don't know what the difference is compared to the old one (other than the arb of course) so I just took pictures of everything. Let me know if you have a question about something particular or want a picture of something I forgot!

infant seat
where the arb is stored
seat with arb out
no rethreading the harness
anchors lock when not in use
same as above
where you lock in the belts
close-up
seat with upper seatback and all of the inserts taken out
back of seat
cute little cup holder (which I had to unlock the anchor from the purple lock-in thing to get it on)

It feels _very_ plush and comfy. I don't like that you can't tighten the latch on both sides like britax or recaro seats (what I've had experience with). You have to install it with the cover pulled up, tighten, then snap the cover down. I love how small it seems without the upper seatback. However, I don't understand why you would need the upper seatback in place if the child is over 22 lbs but not reaching 1 inch below the top. I would think a short chubby baby would be perfectly safe without it, but the manual says otherwise. What else do you want to know?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!! I've been dying to see the pictures of these!! How do you like the color?? I really wanted the Monet but I really want the ARB too, wondering if they will come out with other covers and if I should wait.

Thanks again! it looks fabulous!


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

I personally love the color! I don't know what I'm having, and it seems pretty gender neutral to me. Not babyish.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting your pics!







Was it easy to install?


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you!!

We have the one without the ARB. I can see a few differences. I just wonder how it is to install with the ARB? Anymore difficult than you it would be without, do you think? I'm so tempted to sell ours and buy one with an ARB when we have another babe.. LOL.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

if you get a chance, could you take a picture of it installed RFing? I want to see if the adjuster strap is easier to access in this one...thanks so much


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

As an owner of an older TF, here's what I see:

The bubble level indicator is AWESOME!!
Love the storage area for lower LATCH!
They finally fixed the continuous harness sticker (old TFs say that only slot 1 and 2 are for RFing, even though TFY has cleared that it's OK to use the 3rd slot--yours has the blue going up to slot 3)

And I just wanted to note that, with the way the cover comes up where the lock-offs are, you really DON'T need to remove the cover to install it RFing. I promise. Done it a billion times and never taken the cover off.









Now all I want to see is it installed rear-facing at an infant angle vs. a toddler angle and how the ARB contours to the seat back differently for those 2 different angles.









Thanks!! And I'm SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, dh took the car today and won't be back until late tonight, so the install pics will have to wait! I haven't installed it though, so I can't answer any questions about that. Good to know you don't have to unsnap the cover to install!


----------



## Mama_Michelle (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics. I ordered mine last night. Now I am just hoping it comes before baby does.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have mine too and the install was SUPER easy!

However, the harness adjuster is still a pita because of the rebound bar getting in the way. My dd LOVES this seat though and she is not a car fan.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

The harness adjuster doesn't look any better! Booooooooooo!!!! Well that makes my mind u for me! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb questions, but can someone tell me what the ARB is for?


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
The harness adjuster doesn't look any better! Booooooooooo!!!! Well that makes my mind u for me! Thanks for the pics!!

Patience, patience.

The woman on c-s.org that accidentally got ahold of a prototype said it was much easier to access because of how the ARB sits.







See the gap?


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Am I the only one that has never had an issue with the harness adjuster?! RF or FF, I find it easy peasy (I have the older TF, not the one with ARB). *shrug*


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I can use the adjuster, but it's not the easiest to get to, at least when compared to my other seats (Safeseat, Scenera, Triumph Advance). If there was no ARB, the adjuster would be EASY, but it's there and I like that that it's there, so oh well. The bubble leveller is very nice!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aries1985* 
I can use the adjuster, but it's not the easiest to get to, at least when compared to my other seats (Safeseat, Scenera, Triumph Advance). If there was no ARB, the adjuster would be EASY, but it's there and I like that that it's there, so oh well. The bubble leveller is very nice!

Hearing this makes me think I'll save $100 and just go with the regular old TF, I like the ARB feature but it's not the one and only selling point for me. If having the ARB still makes it difficult to get to the adjuster than I'd rather asve the money and get the cover I want on the old version. Monet for us it is!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

http://car-seat.org/showpost.php?p=882843&postcount=26
...re: reaching the harness adjuster when installed.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnymw* 
http://car-seat.org/showpost.php?p=882843&postcount=26
...re: reaching the harness adjuster when installed.

That's exactly what mine looks like and the adjuster is definitely reachable, but not *as* reachable as some other seats. I know my DH will complain that it's hard to get to, but he thinks all car seats are tricky.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Okay, so I have some ARB questions. (We have the older TF without the ARB)

1) Can the ARB be used all the way up to 35 lbs RF or is there a different limit on it?

2) With the ARB in place, is it impossible to get the seat more upright (like the older baby/toddler 35* angle that many of us use?)

The seat looks great!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
Okay, so I have some ARB questions. (We have the older TF without the ARB)

1) Can the ARB be used all the way up to 35 lbs RF or is there a different limit on it?

2) With the ARB in place, is it impossible to get the seat more upright (like the older baby/toddler 35* angle that many of us use?)

The seat looks great!


1) Yes it can be used to 35 pounds.

2) Yes


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
1) Yes it can be used to 35 pounds.

2) Yes









See that bothers me because I can't see putting a toddler in at a 45* angle to be comfortable. Can the seat be used without the ARB? I think they need to make it tether-capable instead. So there


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
See that bothers me because I can't see putting a toddler in at a 45* angle to be comfortable. Can the seat be used without the ARB? I think they need to make it tether-capable instead. So there









I agree!

And given that I'd have to keep DD at 45*, which she *already hates* at 7 mos., I think I'll stick with the "old" TF. Thanks for all of the info, ladies!


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

We're using the seat now, and I have a few things to add. It fits small babies GREAT! We moved dd to this seat at 2 months and though she's big for her age, it would definitely work a lot smaller. However, I don't know if it's my car, but I had a hard time getting it to lean as far back as I wanted it to. The little ball is between 1 and 2 and I just cant get it all the way into 1. I am using a big towel rolled up also. Another thing I don't like, is that it's really hard to adjust the harness. It's easily accessible, but when I pull to tighten, nothing happens. To get it tight enough, I have to manually pull it through all the pieces and then reach around behind the seat and pull it back there, and then tighten (if that makes sense). I've never had to do that with a britax! But here is dd, comfy in her seat!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
I agree!

And given that I'd have to keep DD at 45*, which she *already hates* at 7 mos., I think I'll stick with the "old" TF. Thanks for all of the info, ladies!

You don't have to have it at 45*!! There are different levels of recline for different ages.


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You don't have to have it at 45*!! There are different levels of recline for different ages.

Okay, I don't have my TFP yet, but I'm thinking we might have a communication breakdown here. There was a post of this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
2) With the ARB in place, is it impossible to get the seat more upright (like the older baby/toddler 35* angle that many of us use?)

followed by your response of this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
2) Yes









which seems to be saying that it's impossible to install more upright with the ARB. I'm wondering if you originally misread the question as "is it possible" rather than impossible. I'm thinking that might have happened based on your more recent post and the smiley you put after your "yes" answer (since it would be an odd thing to be so chipper about, unless you had some obsession with 45 degree reclines.







).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My bad, I read that "is it possible" not impossible







I'm pleading the "I have a new baby and I don't get much sleep these days"


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I think that's a pretty good excuse.







I was just hoping that my interpretation was right since I do have a TFP of my own due on Wednesday.


----------

